# I need Z names for a female puppy!



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm bringing home a puppy this winter, and I am trying to find some suitable names starting with letter Z. I want a strong yet feminine name, goes well with "Hunter", unique or at least uncommon. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated! I haven't found any Z names I like thus far, figured you guys might have something!

We're doing PSA/IPO, competitive obedience and she will be the second dog I train as a wildlife control K9 like my male, Hunter. I like names that are suitable for the work the dog will do!

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the name Zida (Zeē-da)


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Zelda is a good name.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

VTGirlT said:


> Zelda is a good name.


LOL! I agree! It reminds me of the video game, such a pretty name!


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Zoya


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Zena, Zeela, Zara, Zari ??
Meh, creatvie genius not flowing well 
Good luck naming her!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I like Zita. According to Google she is an Italian saint often appealed to in order to find lost keys - But that is beside the point. I think it's a pretty name.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ziba, 
Zoey -- kind of common, 
Zirah
Zappa
Zayda


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Great names so far guys, thanks!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ugh, good luck... I've been thinking about it too, and couldn't come up with any I really liked. Zelda is a strong name though... And kinda goes well with hunter! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> Ugh, good luck... I've been thinking about it too, and couldn't come up with any I really liked. Zelda is a strong name though... And kinda goes well with hunter!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I promise I won't take whatever name you want to use! Lol! I may just do the Z-"name" like I did with Hunter.. hoping I find a nice Z name, though! I have great names for males, but not a female. If you get a male, name him Zaedyn. (zay-din) ;D


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

+1 for Zelda. That was the name of my pup's mother. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is a ton of them for you to choose from.

Dog names - Starting with Z


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Zenith
Zombie


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I know a dog named Zyra (Zee-rah).


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziva

Meanings and history of the name Ziva: | EditPronounced ZEE-va, the name Ziva is of Hebrew origin, derived from the name Ziv meaning radiance, brilliance, or light of God. 
It is also Slavic Mythology name, meaning "living, alive".

Varients: Zeva, Zeeva

ETA: I really like Zara as well


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

marbury said:


> I know a dog named Zyra (Zee-rah).


Ahhh!! I love it!! It's going on my list! Thank you!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> I promise I won't take whatever name you want to use! Lol! I may just do the Z-"name" like I did with Hunter.. hoping I find a nice Z name, though! I have great names for males, but not a female. If you get a male, name him Zaedyn. (zay-din) ;D


Oh! That's a good idea actually, I didnt think of that! I think my next pup is for sure going to be a girl cause I dont wanna risk 2 intact boys not getting along...but yeah, boys names are way easier! Aww, I like Zaedyn. Very unique.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Zephyr, and, of course 'zyppi'


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Zinnia - Well, they're really pretty and I'm a gardener.

https://www.google.com/search?q=zin...me&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#es_sm=122&espv


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

zera (pronounced like sera), simple, easy, goes great with hunter. hunter and zera. well wonder where i came up with that, lolol...


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

ooooo, Ziva! For all the NCIS fans out there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Zinnia - Well, they're really pretty and I'm a gardener.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=zin...me&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#es_sm=122&espv


I had a red factor canary I named Zinnia, he was an amazing singer. Love that name, but not for a GSD!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was trying to come up with singers, and all I could think of was ZZTop. Somehow ZZ, I don't know, maybe not for a girl.

I knew a male Dobe named Zephyr, and his owner called him Z.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Zalta 
Zink
Zany
Zai

Zober


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> I had a red factor canary I named Zinnia, he was an amazing singer. Love that name, but not for a GSD!


Not even for a female GSD? Well, shepherds sure make a pretty picture surrounded by zinnias. LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Zen(but spelled in capitals! this site won't let me do caps, because it's rude) lol
Jan, maybe for a female, as long as she's deep red in color!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

marbury said:


> I know a dog named Zyra (Zee-rah).


I have a dog with that name... however, we spell it Zira. I have seen it spelt so many different ways though. Zyra, Zira, Zehra, Xira... it's a fun name to mess around with.

I always thought it was a nice strong feminine name. Still one of my favorite female names. 

I like Ziva and Zita as well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ZEN

How is that rude?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's a Wonderful Life, Zuzu (spelling?)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> ZEN
> 
> How is that rude?


the site wouldn't let me do caps...because I was shouting? How did you get away with it?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pick a name that will carry over a distance and over the noise - wind --


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> the site wouldn't let me do caps...because I was shouting? How did you get away with it?



UHM, I JUST NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH ALL CAPITALS. 

or using no capitals. The site hasn't tried to stop me. 

Yet. 

I read the board rules, way back when it was the old site, and I don't remember anything about using capitals.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> pick a name that will carry over a distance and over the noise - wind --


Another reason why I need a name strong enough! :laugh:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Long vowels

soft vowels will go about as far as your arms length , your dog will be working hundreds of feet from you on a chase


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Long vowels
> 
> soft vowels will go about as far as your arms length , your dog will be working hundreds of feet from you on a chase


Very important! Hunter has learned to immediately return once the birds are heading away from the property if he doesn't hear me calling - he usually makes a wide circle under them, but this is on Airport property where he has a ton of space to move. We are, however, going to be working the birds at a local university here in K-W and I am thinking a sharp loud whistle should be used for another recall command, too.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Wild Wolf you may have to find a Z name for the registration theme , but you don't need to confine yourself to a Z as a call name.

so tell us about this female !


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Wild Wolf you may have to find a Z name for the registration theme , but you don't need to confine yourself to a Z as a call name.
> 
> so tell us about this female !


Yeah, true! I have a couple strong female names I like. Much like Hunter, two syllables and sharp on the tongue.

Here is her pedigree!

Athos/Oakley


----------



## Zima (Apr 13, 2013)

We named ours Zima so I vote that lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I always thought the name Zoe was pretty (it's the name of the woman who started a GSD Email list that I like).


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Z is super hard, but I love Zaiden or Zayden depending on which spelling you prefer


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Ha! I'm getting a male pup and had to figure out a Z name. Z is not easy. Anyhow, I like to stick with the ethnic of the dog so my new pup is approx 3/4 CZ so I picked a Slovak name. Your pedigree appears to be mostly German and I found some names I would like:

Zenzi, Zentra, Zella, Zandra, Zola, Zenta, Zenda

Good luck with the name and the pup!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zaphira (Zah-fear-ah) (instead of Saphira, love it! :wub

Zion

Zenon

Zayla

Zorba

Ziggy

Zeppellin

Zora

Zulu

Zero

Zija

Zombie!

Zambian

Zinger

ZigZag

Zodiac


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

go with the crisp two syllable names that you LIKE, not some contrived name . The name has to work in the environment that you are working in , carry over distance and background noise , have a snap of authority and be flexible in tone so the dog can read your intentions through it . Voice as a tool.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Zara!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I like Ziva and Zara.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zoila

Zetta

Zeeta

Zahara


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Loves the names, guys, thanks! I've added several to my list!


----------



## nikkimonalisa (Sep 11, 2013)

Zenobia, Zena


----------

